

Street Epistemology: An Interview with Peter Boghossian - tokenadult
http://www.samharris.org/blog/item/street-epistemology

======
thenerdfiles
There's a right and a wrong way to come to certain beliefs.

Anyone can parrot a conclusion.

~~~
thenerdfiles
Obligatory reading:
[http://fitelson.org/proseminar/gettier.pdf](http://fitelson.org/proseminar/gettier.pdf)

Gettier demolished the long held belief that Knowledge IFF Justified True
Belief.

So be careful: epistemology can be a rabbit hole to the untrained logician.

